# NEWS FLASH!



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok, so we here at Delta are a little more than EXCITED for the Youth Hunt this Saturday the 22nd!
As matter of fact it's over flowing here!
We have decided to announce a PHOTO CONTEST!
That's right submit your photos on this thread "2012" youth hunt photos only.
Contest ends Friday night the 28th at midnight. Winner will be announced Saturday the 29th @ our Bear River Basics activity.

1st Place- Remington 12Ga 887
2nd Place- Dozen GHG Decoys
3rd place- Delta Schwag bag

The winner will be chosen by the user name/forum nic name- and THE CHILD IN THE PHOTO will be the winner NOT the photographer! So you must be the person in the photo to receive your prize!
If you cannot attend the 29th event your prize will be announced and held. We will then contact you through this thread!

GOOD LUCK to all tomorrow!!!!


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

Could we possibly have a Moderator "sticky" this until Saturday the 29th
Thanks,


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

OOO°)OO


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

First one. Lindsay has been going out on the youth opener for three years now. The first year she had a shot at a flock of geese and the safety was on. The second year safety was off and the gun kicked and hit her in the nose. So all she ended up with was a bloody nose. Third year was the charm and although she didnt get a goose she had a blast shooting at the ducks.
Here is her first one


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice! Congrats to her!


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Me and a buddy took out my nephew and his dad for this young guy's first duck hunt with a license. After just 45 minutes, he ran out of shells and had a sore shoulder!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

great pics and good job getting the young ones out!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

McKay got to go on his first duck hunt. And the results were nothing short of amazing. Two coots, a hen greenwing teal, and yup, that's a drake redhead. Shasta had a great time, and the teal was a 150 yard blind water retrieve. Not too shabby for the first hunt of the year. I think we have another waterfowl addict.
[attachment=0:2fpmde92]DSC_0009.JPG[/attachment:2fpmde92]
By the way, he just turned fifteen.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My daughters first bird of the day. Oh and she loves jewelry!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice band


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

My Son Dustin with his birds! Thanks to Dustin and Josh for a great evening!


----------



## Zach Hedrick (Nov 22, 2010)

Me and 2 friends took a few kids out to our fields for geese. The kids were limited out by 8 O'clock. The first pair to work the spread finished over the Decoys at 20 yards and were taken by my brother and my friends little sister. Neither had shot a goose before and they were stoked when they retrieved the birds, and both of them were banded!!
[attachment=2:20m7pq60]rps20120923_011039_701.jpg[/attachment:20m7pq60]
The youth hunters Brittany, Bridger, and Bailey

[attachment=1:20m7pq60]rps20120923_011857_980.jpg[/attachment:20m7pq60]
First geese, both banded! They are hooked!

[attachment=0:20m7pq60]rps20120923_012203_935.jpg[/attachment:20m7pq60]
The group


----------



## 50cal (Jan 2, 2010)

This is my sons first duck hunt. He was fortunate enough to limit on ducks and what a great day it was. Stops and makes you realize what its all about. I could'nt be more proud of him. Hopefully this is a sign of what is still to come this year!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man look at all of those big smiles form the kids.


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

[attachment=3:30q91fxd]3 Geese on Youth day 2012.jpg[/attachment:30q91fxd]We had a great time too. Kids shot a lot of shells and whacked a few birds too. Each kid shot a goose and in total the kids shot 19 ducks and 2 coots.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Seems like a lot of bling came down this weekend! Awesome!


----------



## MB (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Holeinmywaders (Sep 28, 2011)

Though my 9yo didn't get any she had fun. Here is a couple pics that were my favs from the hunt.

[attachment=1:15glxg1a]duckhunting.jpg[/attachment:15glxg1a]

[attachment=0:15glxg1a]Ducksleep.jpg[/attachment:15glxg1a]


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Hope this is the winner!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

been seeing alot of mallards taken so far!! lookin good!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I made this a sticky post.

It doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Well, we had birds in our face all morning long. We all had a great time. The boys"Both First Time watefowlers", learned that having fun doesnt always mean connecting with birds. They had chances at Redheads, Canvasbacks, mallards, pintails, widgeon, gadwall, cinnamon teal, greenwing teal and plenty of coots! Stones first bird in his waterfowling career was a COOT! He was so excited when we got home he only let it marinate in the brine for 30 minutes before he put it on the George Foreman and ate it up. I feel very fortunate that i am able to hunt and teach my kids about waterfowling. And i believe i have taught them well as they will shoot coots and eat them, No such thing as a trash duck as we arent IGNORANT in this watefowl family!!!

Way to go STone, look forward to checking you out of school 30 or 40 times this season!










DiverFreak


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

This is Tyson with his first duck and first limit of ducks ever. It was a good time for sure. Thanks to Chuck, Troy, The DWR officers, and everyone else that helped with the mentor 
hunts. Good times were had by all.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I talked to my friend and he always takes kids out on the youth hunt. Well, this year I talked to Josh and asked if he wanted to take my nephew Jacob. He just passed his hunters safety this year and so we thought we would take him out. He is very busy with school and soccer and football, so we did not get a chance to take him out and practice. So this was his 1st time with a shotgun. He DID AWESOME!!! 3 boxes of shells and 5 ducks later, we were done and he was a happy camper. Grins from ear to ear. Here are some of the pics I got.





































Then there was my boy, Fisher. He wanted to bring his BB gun and shoot ducks, but I told him no, he was not old enough. But he is already planning his youth hunt in a few years. HE is hooked. I cant leave the house with camo and him not by my side.



















It was a great day for both boys. Both are excited to go out again, and thats the key, get them out again and again.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Delta! How cool is this?!?!?! I can't wait for the lucky youth winners to find out they won something (hopefully it is my nephew!  ) However, all these kids that got out are all already winners! And big props to all the dad's, uncle's, grandpas, neighbors and friends, and other volunteers for getting some youth out to have a great 2012 Youth Waterfowl Hunt!

This was the best youth hunt I ever could have imagined! I took my nephew and also a special thing for me is I also brought along my 6 and 8 yr old daughters - and they loved it! They have asked about ten times each since when we are going again. It was a great experience and I am grateful that we were able to spend this time together. I am super excited for my girls to all start hunting.

Here is a picture of my girls waiting in the blind while we made final preparations on the decoys. 









Here's an in the blind shot of the kids. 









Here is Austin picking up a couple of his birds.









Here's the girls showing they can't wait until its their turn.









And here is the happy smiles and thumbs up shot.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Prizes or not, you are all winners. 8)


----------



## gooseguts (Nov 9, 2007)

Al-
You are 100% correct!
These pictures showing up remind us that THIS is why we do it!
Unbelievable pics and I love the stories with them. I think we are just
as excited to give these prizes out as the kids are to receive them!

I would also like to personally and publicly THANK - Mr. Chuck Harsin of Widow Maker 
Boats for the hard work he has done getting several kids out this year and years past!
It does make a difference


----------



## clintonias42 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Very Cool tshuntin! what i want to know is how well did he pick up the ducks? did you have to get after him?? LOL!! just kidding! ill never forget the day hunting with your nephew! great kid!!

my little 9 yr old. his first time carrying a shotgun for ducks. he ended up shooting 4. one happy, happy, happy little boy to say the least! one of the funnest times i have had in the marsh!


----------



## MattA (Nov 30, 2011)

Never a bad day when you can go through a couple boxes of shells and end up with birds in the boat. Even better when you get to sit back and watch your Son grin from ear to ear for hours even after only getting 3 hours of sleep. Watching Zac flinch over and over at every bird that flew by was the most fun I have had in a long time. Thanks again to Tony and all those willing to take these kids out and show them the joys of Waterfowling!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I had the opportunity to take this family out for the boys' first ever waterfowl hunt. It wasn't the hunt I had hoped for, but the boys couldn't have been any happier.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Some great pictures, but really I think it was game.set.match on the first picture swbuckmaster posted of Lindsay.


-DallanC


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Prizes or not, you are all winners. 8)


Absolutley! Great pictures!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Richard;s daughter age 10, shot her first duck plus four more on this years youth hunt!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Great job to all you guys taking the next generation out for their first birds. I can't wait until my daughters are old enough to take out for the youth day!


----------



## chancer97 (Sep 27, 2012)

Great Youth Hunt! Got my first goose and it was double banded, the one in my mouth. Limited out in half an hour!!


----------



## Nova12wx (Sep 27, 2012)

*Sean Laub-Photo submission*

[attachment=0:3pz5shn1]Sean Laub-1st duck hunt.jpg[/attachment:3pz5shn1]This is 10 year old Sean's first duck hunt. The count is ducks 2, mosquito bites 42. But look at the smile in those eyes!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Clay had a cold start to the day and broke ice in the water on his highcounrty hunt. Ended the day with a couple ducks and some great memories. Gotta eat what you shoot so some spicy BBQ duck over a bed of rice is the trophy shot.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

We want to thank everyone for participating in this photo contest. Each and every picture here is awesome. We hope you will continue to take pictures and build memories in the marsh. We had a great time with the staff of the Bear River Bird Refuge today and thank them for allowing us to team up with them for this event. We decided to write each participants user name on a shotgun shell, drop them in a bucket, cover it and draw the winners in this manner as there was no way to judge one vs. another in these outstanding pictures. We had 2 of our youth committee members draw one each and a member of the Refuge staff drew the other. So with the process described, here are our winners;
1st- MattA
2nd- Brett
3rd- 50cal

Please keep an eye out for future events in coordination with the Bear River Bird Refuge, DWR and your local chapters of Delta Waterfowl. Lastly as has been mentioned before, a Youth day doesn't have to happen just once a year, keep inviting youth and even adults who have not been introduced to the passion we share. Help them to understand that we are not just here to kill birds but that we are true conservationists and look forward to opportunities to serve the Waterfowl and marshes we all share. Today's Youth, Tomorrow's Future, if we don't teach them, who will! Best of luck to all on the hunt this year.


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

chancer97 said:


> Great Youth Hunt! Got my first goose and it was double banded, the one in my mouth. Limited out in half an hour!!


Welcome to the forum Chance. It's been a long time since we had a pic of a guy holding a double-banded goose in his mouth. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very well done everyone! Excellent pictures and the smiles are to die for! It's really nice to see so many young ladies getting into the game. As for a goose foot in the mouth...well...let's just say it made for a great picture. Congrats on all the ducks and geese shot! Memories all.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Donttreadonme said:


> I had the opportunity to take this family out for the boys' first ever waterfowl hunt. It wasn't the hunt I had hoped for, but the boys couldn't have been any happier.


Good job Joel!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, this has run it's course, the contest is over, so I have turned the "Sticky Post" feature.


Congrats to all the young ones, their parents and mentors. Well done!


----------

